# A good workout



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Took my Lab out on a rabbit hunt / coyote scouting excursion this afternoon. Kicked & jumped on 15-20 brush piles but no rabbits. Not sure where they are hiding. We both got a good workout. She got stuck in a brush pile and I fell through the ice in a creek. A great afternoon to be out though. Good luck to everyone else getting out this weekend.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Well...at least if you get one you will have it brought back to you,

Good hunting.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Fresh snow will normally drive them underground for a day or so. First sunny day will be your best bet.


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I was wondering that when I was out there since there was several inches of fresh snow on everything.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well even if ya didn't get one, it's still a great time going out with man's best friend.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Too cold. They where in their holes...


----------

